# USB DAC worth while ?.



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2017)

I have a eeePC here and thought if it be worth getting a DAC for high quality, all so if there are really good ones out there at a reasonable price a place(s) to get good quality files from. 

The eeePC is a ASUS 1015PN and would be nice to find a use for it.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2017)

For speakers or headphones? I got a  Fiio E17K ALPEN 2 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier and it works pretty well with my Sennheiser 380 Pro. No complaints for the price.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2017)

HiFi, amplifier not required, want it just as a source to play files though like a cd player.  all so needs a analog connection.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 27, 2017)

There are so many options. Literally hundreds. I use a Fucusrite Scarlett which I bought to record guitar but with monitor speakers it plays everything and sounds amassing
Then there are Headphone DACs which have RCA plugs for speakers $80 to $500
Then there are cheap USB DAC with no amp than cost less than $40

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N6028

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102100

Then there is this, no idea if it even works 
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod..._re=USB_sound_card-_-9SIA5RW6E75277-_-Product


----------



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2017)

I am after some thing that's more capable and was thinking of some thing more like this.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/HiFi-TDA15...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Jetster (Nov 27, 2017)

So your looking for RCA connections for speakers?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0078Q4FEG/?tag=tec06d-20

Too Much? You could plug your PC and TV into it


----------



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2017)

some thing that will connect from USB to phono\RCA to a preamp


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 27, 2017)

There are so many options: ODAC, SDAC, Dragonfly, Cambridge DACMagic all are more than good enough. Just to name a few.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 28, 2017)

I know there is a lot about, i am digging for personal experience \ thoughts and all that.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 28, 2017)

I'd like to know a good one for linux that can do 192khz/24 bit and not cost hundreds myself....


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 28, 2017)

Do not bother with high sampling rate anything that does 44/48 kHz is good enough for humans. I read that the ODAC is popular for linux, the SDAC should be the same as the USB implementation is pretty standard. Both measure extremely well. I have the ODAC and the SDAC is on the way depending on Massdrops delivery speed. The Dragonfly DACs are also good, they also work with Android phones so I think it would work on linux without any fuss.


----------



## burebista (Nov 28, 2017)

AsRock said:


> The eeePC is a ASUS 1015PN and would be nice to find a use for it.


I have an 1001PXD lying around and I put Daphile on it then next in chain is a FiiO E10K. In the end my old Technics amplif paired with Mission MX3 gave my old ears a pleasant sound.

PS. I'm not an audiophile freak just a music listener.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 1, 2017)

Frederik S said:


> Do not bother with high sampling rate anything that does 44/48 kHz is good enough for humans. I read that the ODAC is popular for linux, the SDAC should be the same as the USB implementation is pretty standard. Both measure extremely well. I have the ODAC and the SDAC is on the way depending on Massdrops delivery speed. The Dragonfly DACs are also good, they also work with Android phones so I think it would work on linux without any fuss.



Ideally one with the NJM5532 or some thing close to it, but at this time i have only come across other stuff with it like one of ASUS's sound cards and TEAC CD player.

From what i been reading even Cambridge is not a option, as much i used to like some of there gear back in the day i am seeing people complain about a lack of bass.


----------



## Hood (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm using an audioengine D3 ($99). https://audioengineusa.com/shop/components/d3-24-bit-dacheadphone-amp/   It only sounds a little better than my motherboard audio using toslink (Asus Z97 Deluxe, Realtek ALC1150), but when used with every laptop I tried it on (5 or 6), it sounded way better.  Much cleaner and clearer, with the different instruments more defined.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 1, 2017)

Lack of bass? Most of the amplifier designs have nearly 0 Ohm output impedance, should be perfect bass and inaudible distortion with pretty much all headphones. The O2+O(S)DAC is an excellent combination for the price. Tuning of headphones is never really straight forward and as the fit changes the bass will change as well. Most stuff can be fixed with an equalizer :

NE5532s are good for high gain applications as far as I have read. 

On op-amp selection:
http://nwavguy.blogspot.dk/2011/08/op-amps-myths-facts.html
http://nwavguy.blogspot.dk/2011/08/op-amp-measurements.html


----------



## AsRock (Feb 1, 2018)

Just ordered a ES9018K2M ES9018 HIFI DAC USB DSD audio PCM 384 Amanero,  hopfully it will do what i need i guess i will find out in 3-4 weeks lol.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 4, 2018)

I am looking for a USB DAC as well.  I think its the best solution for PC at this point.  I am using Polk Audio bookshelf speakers and a 50w SMSL digital amplifier.  At the moment I am looking at these two.  https://www.amazon.com/SMSL-Sanskri...&ie=UTF8&qid=1520185773&sr=1-12&keywords=smsl  and https://www.amazon.com/Focusrite-Sc...1520185909&sr=1-3&keywords=focusrite+scarlett
The Focusrite has a headphone output so I am leaning that direction at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 4, 2018)

Don't laugh...
I am currently using a Lepai lp-168ha 2.1..
It has speaker outputs as well as a headphone jack...
I'm not sure if it actually sounds good on its own as my speakers have a crossover built in.
If nothing else these are great backup devices...

It's powering 2-45w bookshelf speakers and a 10" subwoofer.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 4, 2018)

Frederik S said:


> Lack of bass? Most of the amplifier designs have nearly 0 Ohm output impedance, should be perfect bass and inaudible distortion with pretty much all headphones. The O2+O(S)DAC is an excellent combination for the price. Tuning of headphones is never really straight forward and as the fit changes the bass will change as well. Most stuff can be fixed with an equalizer :
> 
> NE5532s are good for high gain applications as far as I have read.
> 
> ...



Thing is i am not using headphones, opted for the one i posted as you can use a few other OPamps with it which all seem pretty interesting ( OPA2604 OR LME49720HA ).



jallenlabs said:


> I am looking for a USB DAC as well.  I think its the best solution for PC at this point.  I am using Polk Audio bookshelf speakers and a 50w SMSL digital amplifier.  At the moment I am looking at these two.  https://www.amazon.com/SMSL-Sanskri...&ie=UTF8&qid=1520185773&sr=1-12&keywords=smsl  and https://www.amazon.com/Focusrite-Sc...1520185909&sr=1-3&keywords=focusrite+scarlett
> The Focusrite has a headphone output so I am leaning that direction at the moment.



Maybe check out Z reviews, he's done a lot on USB Dacs for headphones.


----------

